# New TD - Emi!



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Today Emi, Maci and I travelled to WI for the Western Waukesha Dog Training Club tracking test. Emi was in the test, Maci was just along for the ride, only holding the 6th alternate spot.

It was COLD (32 and windy when we arrived) but the host club did a phenomenal job with every aspect of the test so it was easy to forget the chill.







With high deer activity and hunting season just a week away, we all wore orange. Emi and I drew the 4th track and after a loooong walk into the field to get to the start, she did a super job and earned her TD. 

Me (in my ugly hat), Emi, and the tracklayer, right by the parking lot after she finished.










And later with the judges and tracklayer, getting her award.










I'm quite proud of her! Now on to the TDX and VST.









Christine


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! I'm hoping to start Bianca in tracking soon. I'm waiting for the trainer to call me back and set up a orientation date.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations and WTG!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Orange looks good on you all!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Emi!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratz....!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!

That is super exciting!!!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats!!! That is Fabulous! Keep on Trackin!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Christine!!

btw: Love the orange vests and jacket! Must be hunting season..


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Wisonsinites are pretty serious about hunting. I don't follow the regulations myself (plus we are in IL), but from what I understand, there is a week window in WI between bow season (last week) and gun season (next week) for deer. The test fit in that window, but honestly I felt better in orange - literally everyone there had at least a vest for when they were in the field.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey congrats!!! I was just now able to see the pictures here in my room! I like the hat!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! I just got my Review and saw your name in there for a new Rally title (didn't list a date) - so congrats on that.









I hate hats, but it was really cold and windy. I still find it nearly impossible to handle in gloves tho. 

Christine


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats you guys!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's awesome congrats!


----------

